# Jabulile´s Birthday



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Jabulile turned 9 years whilst in Austria. We did a cable car ride from Zell am See to Schmittenhohe and did a short walk before having lunch at the restaurant. Jabulile came too and had fun running around at the top. She even found a lake for a lovely birthday swim.  
Now we are in Germany and slowly making our way back home.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Birthday*

Happy birthday Jabulile

I hope you are enjoying your holiday. I am going on holiday soon with my dad.

Lots of love and paws

Oscar xxx


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Congratulations Jabulile

BM and i are sharing a couple of bottles of Fuller's ESB to help you celebrate.

N

I really do not belive Rapide has taught his dog to type and use the computer.  

BM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Typing*

Hello

Of course I can type. I can also eat steaks, hamburgers and attend rallies.

Oscar.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Jabulile ...!! Glad you had a great burfday!! Us (Gypsy Rose and Gizzie Chavi ) be having ours burfdays next month :lol: 
No lakes planned far we knows but I know thre are plans!! 
Our Mam (Ana) has missed you Auntie Rita!! :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jabulile - You really do take the biscuit.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

thank you to all my doggie friends for your best wishes for my birthday. I am now in France at the Stenay aires and have had several dips in the canal as its sooooo very hot!
I must say I have been very lucky on this looooong holiday as it been mostly near water and i have had many many swims.
Soon be coming home, ferry is on the 9th.
Hope all my doggie friends have good holidays too.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

w*OOO*f

(Message from Harry) :?


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Rita, Judy and Jaba,

It was great meeting you all at the various locations. We got home last night safe and sound. Had a great time as I am sure you have. Look forward to meeting up at the Mid Summer Show.

Kind regards,

keith and Lynda
(Aaronsdad)


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi!

Dylan Dawg sends his love, and says thanks for persuading Rob & Beryl to get his passport!!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

GREAT Dylan Dawg can now travel  Hopefully I will get to say woof to him along the way; Jabulile.

Great to hear from you Keith & Linda and that you arrived home safe. We leave for Ieper tomorrow and Jabulile has her neccessary treatment at the vets there before catching the ferry Sun am. 
See you at Midsummer Music Festival


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Kind of degrades the forum when we have silly conversation about doggies. 

Details about taking pets abroad etc are more relevant


Anyboy else agree? (Humans only)


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shortcircuit!

Not when your as daft about your dog as some of us are - and I'm proud to admit it!!!


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

My D O G is suitably admonished, shortcircuit.

He only asks that you don't refer to him again as a doggie.

N


----------

